# Largest trade in NBA history.



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

History was made tonight when a major trade deal was made. 5 teams and 13 players will be in new places. The real estate people must be excited to hear this news. Dont know all the details but im sure most of you do. Yao Mania especially.

reactions.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm just following it on the NBA General board and the ESPN link!

The breakdown courtesy of Budweiser Boy:

Miami trades:
Eddie Jones
Rasual Butler
Qyntel Woods
Draft rights to Albert Miralles
Two 2nd round draft picks
Cash

Miami receives:
Antoine Walker
Jason Williams
James Posey
Andre Emmett
Draft rights to Roberto Duenas

Memphis trades:
Jason Williams
James Posey
Andre Emmett
Greg Ostertag

Memphis receives:
Eddie Jones
Raul Lopez

Boston trades:
Antoine Walker

Boston receives:
Curtis Borchardt
Qyntel Woods
Draft rights to Albert Miralles
Two 2nd round draft picks
Cash

New Orleans trades:
Draft rights to Roberto Duenas

New Orleans receives:
Rasual Butler
Kirk Snyder

Utah trades:
Curtis Borchardt
Raul Lopez
Kirk Snyder

Utah receives:
Greg Ostertag

Memphis and Utah gets weaker, so can't really complain from a Rockets fan's standpoint.

The thing is, no doubt Miami got a great deal in terms of value, but are 'Toine, Posey, and JWill really good fits? I thought Haslem was doing an awesome job s Miami's double-double PF, so I don't know how he'll split his time (or even start) now that Walker's on the team. Posey's injury prone, and JWill is close to being a Steve Francis-type player who has the skills but doesn't play smart ball and can end up hurting the team. There's a pessimistic view for ya.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

with all these players being exchanged... 

Houston still doesn't have a PG and Wesley is still a starter


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Its wierd that i did not hear anything at all about this deal before it happened. It looks like miami is really looking to do something this year. I mean 5 teams to me that is unheard of. 13 players insane. With all of those players Miami got their line up is play off ready before the season even starts. That is scary if you think about it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, Jason Williams and Damon Stoudamire are two players I can live without. 

I'm really happy this trade went down, Miami really doesn't get significantly better. Posey is a great defender, but they lost an equally underrated defender in Eddie Jones. Walker and Williams have never been about integrating their game into a team's scheme, so they will just be taking shots away from Shaq and Wade.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Nice sig MRC...hehe


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Looks like Miami is trying to beat us in the finals, but it aint going to happen :curse:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Woah, I'm gonna go read about it on the NBA general board but on first glance, it might be the biggest trade in history numbers wise, but which team actually got a lot better? none? 

actually i'm just not sure about J-Will


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

At first glance, it looks like Boston got the best deal only because they got cash and maybe some potential diamond in the ruff second round choices. Who knows, maybe Woods may figure it out and turn out to become a solid role player.

I do like the James Posey piece to Miami though. As for the rest of the teams, "What in the FBOMB are they thinking?" Can you say cap relief?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Miami looks like an all-star team after that trade... will be interesting to watch their games next season to see if Jeff's little bro can get that crazy mob to play team ball, or degenerate into something real ugly...

Although an espn article was saying the trades wouldn't have been possible if Shaq daddy hadn't volunteered to take a 25 mil paycut over the 5 years so they could bring as much talent as possible to Miami... interesting

Would love to see Damon Jones come to Houston... any chance of that?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

No cash = No Damon.


----------

